# Mouse & keyboard don't work after upgrade to X.org 7.4



## borish (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm posting this because I've seen that others had similar problems.

Today, I upgraded to FBSD 7.2. After starting the X-server, I noticed that neither mouse nor keyboard input worked.

The solution is to add the line

Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"

in Section "ServerFlags".

I wonder what happened to X.org 7.4. Is it a new feature to disable mouse and keyboard by default?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

It's because Xorg now relies on HAL to detect the mouse and keyboard.
This is different from previous versions.

Hence, you have to make sure hald is running before starting X.


----------



## borish (Jun 12, 2009)

Now that I ve enabled HAL and DBUS, my German keyboard doesn t work any more. I found a useful article on that:

http://blogmal.42.org/tidbits/xorg-hald.story

Is HAL just an annoyance or does it have any use


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2009)

borish said:
			
		

> Is HAL just an annoyance or does it have any use


Learn to live with it. Gnome, KDE and Xfce all depend on HAL too.


----------



## ale (Jun 12, 2009)

The solution was here in the forum too, e.g. here

You can build xorg-server WITHOUT_HAL if you want.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Oct 8, 2011)

I have done some digging in the forum to find out why when I use startx on the FreeBSD system 8.2 the windows appear but there is no input from keyboard or mouse in the windows.  In the digging I found several methods to possibly resolve the problem.  It did not.  What can I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2011)

The Handbook X11 chapter advises using hal.  The other option is to turn off AutoAddDevices in the ServerLayout section:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
...
        Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------



## BJwojnowski (Oct 8, 2011)

I have done both suggestions that you have offered and the problem still exists.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 8, 2011)

Please put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf on pastebin.com and post the links.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Oct 9, 2011)

*Problem Resolved*

I rebooted and reinstalled FreeBSD and then place the hald and dbus enable lines in /etc/rc.conf and voila it worked.  Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## masmidow (Oct 13, 2011)

*Mouse Not Working*

I have read all of the advise and tried all suggestions, but my mouse will simply not respond. May someone please assist me.

I am using gnome2 and the latest version of Xorg as of 10/13/2011. I have done the rc.conf hald and dbus lines.

Any assistance would be great. Do you need any more info?

Mike


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2011)

The Handbook mentions restarting after adding lines to enable dbus and hald to /etc/rc.conf.  Did you do that, or start them manually?

If it's a PS/2 mouse, moused(8) is needed, too.


----------



## masmidow (Oct 13, 2011)

*[solved]*

I went to sysinstall and enabled the mouse. Worked.


----------

